# Exo Terra Monsoon



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi all

Does anybody know when the Exo Terra Monsoon is supposed to be released in the UK?
Exo Terra : Monsoon RS400 / High-pressure Rainfall System

I pre-ordered one from Surrey Pet Supplies, for the due date of 02/03/11, but they havent received them in yet, and now they've disappeared from their site :gasp:

Not sure whether to just change my order and get the Lucky Reptile Super Rain - It's just the Exo Terra Monsoon looks great :flrt:


----------



## DayGecko (Jun 21, 2010)

I noticed that it had been removed from the site, I sent an email asking when they will get it in stock a couple of days ago now but have had no reply?
I'll send another message later & I'll let you know what they say if I get an answer..


----------



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

I contacted Exo Terra today and this is the response I got:-

Thank you for your e-mail

Sorry, we have had a delay with this product,it should be with us in June and shortly after in the retail outlets.

Best Regards,

Jonathan Wright
Aquatic Customer Service/Technical Advisor 

Rolf C. Hagen (UK) Ltd.
California Drive
Whitwood Industrial Estate
Castleford, West Yorkshire
WF10 5QH
 
Think I'm just going to get the Lucky Reptile Super Rain instead....
Heard good reviews about that one :2thumb:


----------



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

Actually....

I'm not going to bother with the Super Rain....

£90 and you don't even get a timer, greedy :censor:

Think I'll hang on for the Monsoon :lol2:


----------



## si-man (Aug 25, 2010)

I've been looking at this as I like the timer features on it and the fact it is pretty good looking compared to most so will look good in the open. Only thing bothering me is the fact that is more of a shower and not mist (kind of in the name really) Suppose you could change the nozzles though.


----------



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

Yeah,that's the reason I liked it....
It looks neat and has the built in timer....
Think I'm just going to get the Super Rain though, as the delay has put me off this....
Wonder if they've discovered issues with it or something as it's been out a while in the US....


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

KurtH said:


> Hi all
> 
> Does anybody know when the Exo Terra Monsoon is supposed to be released in the UK?
> Exo Terra : Monsoon RS400 / High-pressure Rainfall System
> ...


after putting feelers out for this system a while back all i can say is QC is lacking with this one. (march due date here). the response from hagen does'nt surprise me one bit.


----------



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

s6t6nic6l said:


> after putting feelers out for this system a while back all i can say is QC is lacking with this one. (march due date here). the response from hagen does'nt surprise me one bit.


I've changed my order now and gone for the Lucky Reptile Super Rain....
Always a bit dubious when things don't meet there original release date : victory:


----------



## DayGecko (Jun 21, 2010)

after seeing the monsson being used i would difinately get one, and it looks like seapets is selling them now, same place i buy all my tanks from so i know i can trust them, i did buy a mister from surrey pet supplies a couple of weeks ago and it dident even work. 
i wanna know how surrey pet supplies were showing it for around £90 when everywhere else is showing it for £130+ ?

link to seapets:
Exo Terra Monsoon


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

DayGecko said:


> after seeing the monsson being used i would difinately get one, and it looks like seapets is selling them now, same place i buy all my tanks from so i know i can trust them, i did buy a mister from surrey pet supplies a couple of weeks ago and it dident even work.
> i wanna know how surrey pet supplies were showing it for around £90 when everywhere else is showing it for £130+ ?
> 
> link to seapets:
> Exo Terra Monsoon


 
Just to let you know that Seapets do not have them at all as we have just called them.
Also i think i have just spoken to someone re your mister as there is nothing wrong with it and lady was going to get you to call us.
As for price we do it at what we want and others do the same.


----------



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

I didnt think Seapets would have them:lol2:
Theyre a lot more expensive from there too :gasp:
My Lucky Reptile Superrain arrived today (thanks Mark,very quick delivery)
Not tested it yet though,but im sure itll be fine as its had great reviews.
The only problems I've seen with them is if people position the 'reservoir' about the spray nozzle as it drips constant
Thanks again


petman99 said:


> Just to let you know that Seapets do not have them at all as we have just called them.
> Also i think i have just spoken to someone re your mister as there is nothing wrong with it and lady was going to get you to call us.
> As for price we do it at what we want and others do the same.


----------



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

Update on the Lucky Reptile Superrain.....

Fantastic bit of kit, would highly recommend :notworthy:


----------



## WEARSIDER (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi I believe Millenium Reptiles may have them available, try this link I hope it works and is what your looking for :2thumb:
Millennium Reptiles
Listed under Humidity Equipment priced at £127.49


----------



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

I emailed them too.....
They said they didnt have them in,and would email me when they do :lol2:


----------



## minsh22 (May 25, 2010)

Hi, I have recently brought the Exo Terra Monsoon from a US seller on Ebay: 

EXO TERRA Monsoon RS400 Pressure Rainfall Humidifier on eBay (end time 12-Apr-11 01:41:55 BST)

The product cost at the time I brought it £81.00 with £20.00 delivery so worked out cheaper that a lot of UK sites. In order to use it safely in the UK I have brought a convertor from MAPLIN and hey presto, works fine!!!
The eBay seller was brilliant, with delivery within one week. The system its self, I can't fault- easy to set up, quiet, looks good. Overall a neat little system. Defiantly worth buying from the US or waiting for it to arrive in the UK.


----------



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

minsh22 said:


> Hi, I have recently brought the Exo Terra Monsoon from a US seller on Ebay:
> 
> EXO TERRA Monsoon RS400 Pressure Rainfall Humidifier on eBay (end time 12-Apr-11 01:41:55 BST)
> 
> ...


Hi mate,

just wondered how the Monsoon is doing? Any good?


----------



## minsh22 (May 25, 2010)

KurtH said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> just wondered how the Monsoon is doing? Any good?


Alright mate, yeah the Exo Terra monsoon is going well. Im very impressed with the system to be honest and have not experienced any problems. Its nice and quiet, and really easy to set up. It produces a good mist, and I'v not had any problems with nozzles clogging etc.. :2thumb:

The only problem I have encountered so far is that i'm looking at putting on further nozzles for my other vivs, but don't know where I can get the extra parts from. Seem strange that Exo terra don't seem to sell them separately at the moment. 

Overall, can't fault it for the price, and ease of use.


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

KurtH said:


> Hi all
> 
> Does anybody know when the Exo Terra Monsoon is supposed to be released in the UK?
> Exo Terra : Monsoon RS400 / High-pressure Rainfall System
> ...


all misting systems pail in comparison to mistking systems! iv used lucky reptile super rain its probably 1 of the worst designed products.Its horrendously loud IT looks ugly is unbelievably poorly designed and made,gives an average performance not to mention the noozles clog on a weekly basis and at the best of times often drip and shoot random jets rather than a fine spray.The actuall pump box used to leak(not very safe around electrics) my super rain system lasted less than 6 months before it broke i really do urge people to cancel super rain orders and buy a mistking system for about 15£ more but its worth double it is silent comes with a seconds timer produces a very fine spray and preety much corrects the countless flaws superrain is riddled with!i used to tell myself when i purchased super rain its ok its quite good it wasnt a big waste of money it does the job but i got fed up with the noise and poor performance and switched to mistking after many recommendations from other members. 

seriously though i urge anybody considering a misting system to get a mistking pump there outstanding im yet to see a single negative or even average review for them!

moonsoon also has very mixed/negative reviews from any review iv read seems to have a tiny reservoir and exo terra overcharge for almost everything its the most expensive misting system ive seen thus far and from what im reading its not a very powerful system so wont run as many noozles or power them as well and doesnt give a very broad spray also the noozles look very cheap and basic not to mention how bad exo terra is with replacements guess its good for begginers with 1 or 2 vivs though but i like to be future proof having the ability to run 20+nozzles cant be to bad nd these are readily available to buy in numerous shapes 

mistking is a candian company so the system is expensive to import however it is only 99$ for the system (60£) however there eu distributor is in Poland and postage was cheap http://www.vivariumland.com/index.php?cPath=135&osCsid=c8b886e2ae27e6e4bca3ece01289305dthink i paid around 100£ for the system but its well worth paying the little bit extra for a decent system


----------



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

minsh22 said:


> Alright mate, yeah the Exo Terra monsoon is going well. Im very impressed with the system to be honest and have not experienced any problems. Its nice and quiet, and really easy to set up. It produces a good mist, and I'v not had any problems with nozzles clogging etc.. :2thumb:
> 
> The only problem I have encountered so far is that i'm looking at putting on further nozzles for my other vivs, but don't know where I can get the extra parts from. Seem strange that Exo terra don't seem to sell them separately at the moment.
> 
> Overall, can't fault it for the price, and ease of use.


Excellent News.....May invest eventually, or whenever they can bo bothered to bring them out here :lol2:


----------



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

sambridge15 said:


> all misting systems pail in comparison to mistking systems! iv used lucky reptile super rain its probably 1 of the worst designed products.Its horrendously loud IT looks ugly is unbelievably poorly designed and made,gives an average performance not to mention the noozles clog on a weekly basis and at the best of times often drip and shoot random jets rather than a fine spray.The actuall pump box used to leak(not very safe around electrics) my super rain system lasted less than 6 months before it broke i really do urge people to cancel super rain orders and buy a mistking system for about 15£ more but its worth double it is silent comes with a seconds timer produces a very fine spray and preety much corrects the countless flaws superrain is riddled with!i used to tell myself when i purchased super rain its ok its quite good it wasnt a big waste of money it does the job but i got fed up with the noise and poor performance and switched to mistking after many recommendations from other members.
> 
> seriously though i urge anybody considering a misting system to get a mistking pump there outstanding im yet to see a single negative or even average review for them!
> 
> ...


I've heard lots and lots of good things about the mistking systems, but for £100, I'd want a complete unit, not something that needs a bucket attaching to it....it all just looks cheap....

I've had the super rain about a month, and yes, it is loud, but I can bear it for the few seconds it's on a day....

It's not clogged or anything, it runs really really well.....

However, I am selling it, as I don't really need it....

I purchased it for my Cham, but he always avoids the mist, so I end up having to mist him myself anyway to help him shed....

If I were to invest in another misting system, it would be the Exo Terra Monsoon when it comes out, just because it looks neater than any of its competition :2thumb:


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

KurtH said:


> I've heard lots and lots of good things about the mistking systems, but for £100, I'd want a complete unit, not something that needs a bucket attaching to it....it all just looks cheap....
> 
> I've had the super rain about a month, and yes, it is loud, but I can bear it for the few seconds it's on a day....
> 
> ...


it is complete just needs a reservoir although i have never heard of a bucket being used i use either my old superrain tub or a 10l bottle of water. to be honest its an amazing system looks very professional when set up to a viv id rather have the pump on show(looks surprisingly good) than that god awful super rain box  how that got picked for a design still astounds me the mistking noozles are also amazing both in looks design and functionality 

as for the super rain id have said mine ran relatively well for the first 4 or so months anything past that was a nightmare even then when the system was actually working its still not half as good as mistking (im not on commission honest its that good:lol2

i keep darts and they used to dash for cover when the system come on due to the horendus noise and shaking i could handle the noise but apparently they couldnt:lol2: no such problems now in fact during and just after misting is when they are most active!

as for monsoon im just going buy reviews iv read on dendroboard and most seem to find it pretty average.... but then these keepers tend to have many vivs and require very good performance in areas such as fine spray wide coverage and power where as monsoon apparently gives a heavier spray in a narrower beam suited to 1-2 vivs

must admit though looks like a very well designed product unlike super rain


----------



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

I can't remember what site I was on but they were demonstrating how to make holes in the bucket and how to attach the mistking....
they made it look really poo......:lol2:


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

KurtH said:


> I can't remember what site I was on but they were demonstrating how to make holes in the bucket and how to attach the mistking....
> they made it look really poo......:lol2:


haha i can imagine that must have looked pretty shocking


----------



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

I bought a mistking from vivariumland.com and the delivery was good, I never used it in the end because I bought a viv with a homemade misting system for my cham! I will be getting another mistking in the future when I all my little ones are in their forever vivs and it will be a mistking (5 vivs and counting :2thumb I nearly bought a super rain but I thought in the end with the mistkings awesome reviews it would be silly to get anything else! 

I have seen a misting system on polywog too! Anyone know anything about that?


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

mooshu said:


> I bought a mistking from vivariumland.com and the delivery was good, I never used it in the end because I bought a viv with a homemade misting system for my cham! I will be getting another mistking in the future when I all my little ones are in their forever vivs and it will be a mistking (5 vivs and counting :2thumb I nearly bought a super rain but I thought in the end with the mistkings awesome reviews it would be silly to get anything else!
> 
> I have seen a misting system on polywog too! Anyone know anything about that?


from what iv read as i looked into most before buying mistking polywog and dartfrog both sell the same pump apparently performance is very good but like super rain its a tad loud


----------



## steven_law (Nov 1, 2009)

minsh22 said:


> Alright mate, yeah the Exo Terra monsoon is going well. Im very impressed with the system to be honest and have not experienced any problems. Its nice and quiet, and really easy to set up. It produces a good mist, and I'v not had any problems with nozzles clogging etc.. :2thumb:
> 
> The only problem I have encountered so far is that i'm looking at putting on further nozzles for my other vivs, but don't know where I can get the extra parts from. Seem strange that Exo terra don't seem to sell them separately at the moment.
> 
> Overall, can't fault it for the price, and ease of use.


what are the dimentions of the unit i want one of these but want to make sure it will fit in the space i have also how many nozzles can it take and does it have a height it wont pump above???


----------



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

steven_law said:


> what are the dimentions of the unit i want one of these but want to make sure it will fit in the space i have also how many nozzles can it take and does it have a height it wont pump above???


Have a look Exo Terra : Monsoon RS400 / High-pressure Rainfall System


----------



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

minsh22 said:


> Hi, I have recently brought the Exo Terra Monsoon from a US seller on Ebay:
> 
> EXO TERRA Monsoon RS400 Pressure Rainfall Humidifier on eBay (end time 12-Apr-11 01:41:55 BST)
> 
> ...


What convertor did you buy from Maplin?


----------



## minsh22 (May 25, 2010)

I brought this: 45W UK to USA Voltage Convertor Free Delivery : Power Supply Convertors Traditional : Maplin which has been working just fine.


----------



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

Excellent.

Just trying to find a Monsoon abroad now, fed up of waiting for the UK model to come out :whistling2:


----------



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

Ordered one from the US for £98.33 shipped : victory:


----------



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

....and found a convertor for £8.49 on ebay....

240V UK to 110V USA Voltage Convertor Step Down 45W on eBay (end time 22-Jun-11 20:23:11 BST)


----------



## si-man (Aug 25, 2010)

Should have enough money saved for when it comes to surrey pet supplies in July? Beats a misting bottle and forgetting on some nights anyway.


----------



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

minsh22 said:


> I brought this: 45W UK to USA Voltage Convertor Free Delivery : Power Supply Convertors Traditional : Maplin which has been working just fine.


So I received my Monsoon and I think the timer is :censor:!!!
I set up a cycle to mist every 4 hours for 8 seconds,and it misted every 1 minute for about 15 seconds and wouldn't stop until I switched it off :lol2:

Now when I set a cycle up, it mists, and then doesn't come back on after the allocated time. Have you had any problems like this?


----------



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

Forget my last post.....

It was indeed misting, I just didn't hear it :blush:

Great system and 100x quieter than the Super Rain (Obviously :lol2


----------

